# Looking for some property...



## jaydye0308 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey just looking for some property to hunt on. Not even trying to go to public land anymore after last year gettin shot at, and the fiasco at dillon state park when i saw all of those deer lyin in a heap in 4 different locations. I f anyone can help me out i would appreciate it.:!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

This ain't the place to look for permission. Do your research. Get out and knock on doors like the rest of us. Nobody is gonna just hand you property. Just fyi


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

Pass the popcorn this will be good... If public land is all you have access to, then make the most of it. Yes you will find people who are complete tools, but I still like to think the majority are safe/ethical hunters.


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

Look up John Eberhart... Hunting Pressured Whitetails is the name of his sweet bowhunting book. Most of his deer have been taken in Michigan on public land...Naturally Ohio will always be a little better than Michigan : ) But that is a really pressured state and this hunter and his son, Chris Eberhart have manage to take probably 15 or so record book bucks from public land. He uses a tree saddle (and so do I!) and makes it his policy that if he can walk upright to his hunting spot, it isn't worth hunting... Public land isn't so bad... but if you think you'll find private land on here, well, I'm pretty sure you're wrong.


----------



## Boondock77 (Nov 28, 2007)

I_Shock_Em said:


> This ain't the place to look for permission. Do your research. Get out and knock on doors like the rest of us. Nobody is gonna just hand you property. Just fyi


I dont think this comment is warranted... I posted awhile back on the bow hunting forum for the same inquiry... I recieved 3 responses... one of which I intend to make good on... Consider this his way of broadening his horizons... This would be the interenet's equivalent of knocking on your door... Just FYI.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Remember to be warm and friendly when you ask for permission. If the owner tells you "No!" be polite as you leave. Make a good impression as a Sportsman. You never know, someone may allow you to hunt on their property another year because they remember your courtesy.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Boondock77 said:


> I dont think this comment is warranted... I posted awhile back on the bow hunting forum for the same inquiry... I recieved 3 responses... one of which I intend to make good on... Consider this his way of broadening his horizons... This would be the interenet's equivalent of knocking on your door... Just FYI.


Its the lazy mans way of attempting to gain permission. Just like putting ads on craigslist. And what makes the comment not warranted? I've told ppl in the past the same thing andwill continue to do so. I think many others would agree as well


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

By the way, u better get on top of that offer as the season is soon to start!!!!! Good luck and safe hunting to all!


----------



## Boondock77 (Nov 28, 2007)

By warranted, I dont think it's right to criticize when you dont fully know the situation... Who's to say he hasnt already done the research and gone to several doors with no luck... maybe he see's this as just another chance of getting something... We all dont wanna work harder than we have to, and if it means taking a couple minutes to write up a message on some forums to expand our chances of being noticed, what's the harm in that? I agree you shouldn't rely on it as the only source, but that doesn't mean it isn't capable of providing you with something...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

If a landowner will grant permission to a person he/she has never met and knows nothing about, how likely do you think it is that it won&#8217;t be as crowded as public ground? I&#8217;d rather hunt a large tract of public ground where I can get away from people than a small piece of ground where everyone in three counties has permission.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I agree with I Shock Em, but on the other hand I was ONE time PM'd a lead on a landowner to contact for hunting permission. As another stated here, this guy lets everone hunt it, so yes you might be better off hunting further than 100 yds into public land and I do very much appreciate the guy who gave me the lead and intend to make it up to him.


----------



## jaydye0308 (Jun 19, 2006)

guys it was just a simple question. the internet provides us possiblities to further communicate when we dont have time to do it face to face...i understand what Shock Em said...but never underestimate the power of communication wether directly or indirectly...but i do appreciate the info from all of you. BE SAFE AND HAPPY HUNTING!:!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

jaydye0308 said:


> guys it was just a simple question. the internet provides us possiblities to further communicate when we dont have time to do it face to face...i understand what Shock Em said...but never underestimate the power of communication wether directly or indirectly...but i do appreciate the info from all of you. BE SAFE AND HAPPY HUNTING!:!


Good Luck to you! Please take my advice - Leave a positive impression no matter how it turns out.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Why can,t we all just get along. Everyone thinks someone is gonna 1 up them. Just like fishing spots everyone here has the only spot you can catch fish.


Get along


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

*Being on public land isn't all that bad.I have hunted Fernwood State Forest for like 8yrs now and do just fine...5 deer in those years.Now I have 230 acres to hunt by home ,it's me,who I bring and the owners brother.That's it,but I try and help out when I can with mowing and what-not...I also offered to help put in 2 feed plots for us to use.One by the brothers stand and 1 in between mine.If you come across as a respectable person,you will be surprised...Hey good luck to everyone this weekend,BE SAFE !:!*


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

If at first you dont succeed try try again ! My favorite hunting spot took me 10 years to get permission to hunt ! Just keep asking and knocking on doors , someone will eventually give you permission . Even if it is a couple acres or a couple hundred acres , any land is better than none . If you do your research you will find some public can be just as good if not better than private . I hunt some public land down south that I have NEVER seen anyone else hunt . 

But in all reality you should of been doing your research and inquiring about a spot to hunt in July or August !!!! Cause when opening day comes I have everything totally ready so all I have to do is hop in the right stand !


----------

